
JWT: 100 Things to Watch in 2011 - dotBen
http://www.slideshare.net/jwtintelligence/2f-100-things-to-watch-in-2011-6306251?from=ss_embed
======
dy
I agree with 3D printing - shapeways.com really changed my mindset about what
is possible in the 3D printing space as a public mainstream endeavor.

Once the tools to help amateurs create 3D objects become more mainstream, I
think we'll see a Cambrian-explosion of art and tech objects.

3D printers printing 3D printers - then we'll have the future Cory Doctorow
keeps talking about :)

